# Horse turns back when I walk into stall



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

One of my steeds always stands with his head towards the door to the outside and butt facing the stall door. The only way to get the horse to change position is to move his feet! So I do some kissing, horse moves and in a 10 X 10 stall, he either leaves the stall or has to turn. 

What if the horse doesn't move when I kiss? That means I need to work on my go forward cue. You can also use a crop and tap hindquarters to get him to move the rear end over. Practice this out in the open, NOT IN THE STALL until he's decent at yielding to the taps.

Since you are only going into the stall when it is time to work the horse, the horse knows what's up when you enter and he knows his stand around and do nothing time (horse heaven) is over. That makes it harder.

I think in your situation I would start by bringing a treat like a big chunk of carrot. Show horse the carrot and start kissing. I wouldn't relinquish the carrot into his bucket until the horse turned around.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You don't change him. He's not yours & although there is a way to fix it not everyone will follow suit so best to leave it be. I assume he's a lesson horse so is probably thinking 'here we go again.' 
You're not sneaking the halter on-he knows what's happening & while he's not being mean about it he's not going out of his way to help you either.
Or you could give him a little extra lovin'.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a really common problem with horses that have not been taught to face someone that is approaching. It is natural for them to behave this way until they have been taught better.

I just take the end of the lead-rope and give them a little swat on the butt as I 'smooch' to them. The 'smooch' says to 'move' and the swat on the butt tells them where.

Now, let me qualify the 'swat'. I do not hit the horse; I do not use a whip; I just 'peck' on his butt until he faces me. I am always very careful as there are a lot of spoiled and disrespectful horses out there that will swat' back. I have had an occasional horse that fired with both hinds and then kept stepping or running backward, still firing. They meant to hurt me and were telling me in no uncertain terms that I was supposed to leave them alone. So, just always be careful and be prepared.

Most horses will finally face you pretty quickly but may be scared and snorting. Again, TIMING is everything. If you back up 2 or 3 steps the instant the horse faces you, you are rewarding the horse for facing you. Just like you irritated and slightly punished the horse for turning its butt, backing up rewards it. It is much more effective to do this than to give the horse 'treats' and goodies.

I always back up a couple of times before I walk up and put on the halter. I want the horse to think it was HIS IDEA to face me a come to me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't try training techniques on a horse that isn't yours and without permission. Lesson horses often are over worked and under loved and develop bad habits to try to get out of work. It sounds like this horse isn't enthusiastic about his job and is trying to get out of working. Again, he's not your horse so you really need to talk to the trainer/owner before trying to tackle a training problem like this.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Whatever horse comes in to my place gets taught to face me. Whether in a corral, a paddock, if I approach in pasture, or a stall.

In the stall or corral, where we usually start, I "smooch" and if that doesn't bring results, I swat with the end of the lead. Pretty soon I only have to make a sound. "Even good morning" brings them around. 

I'm amazed at how some will continue to ignore others at the door. Very rude.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i never let a horse present his butt to me
This is a defensive position, and many horses won't go beyond that, but it can be a prelude to a horse kicking Certainly weanlings will first do that, before they learn accepted behavior, but I set the rule down asp, and a horse has to face me, or, as stated .he gets a swat on the butt , until he does
Yes, it is less0n horse, but that does not change the fact that allowing a horse to present his butt, (more or less telling you to bug off ), is a basic fault, far as ground safety in handling a horse, no different than a horse trying to run over you, or crowd you when being led.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

A lot of horses do that and I don't have a problem with it when it's not my horse as long as it's not a threatening maneuver on their part. If the horse is angled so it is difficult to get by I would just give him a tap on the rump and ask him to move over. This horse knows you are there and what you are coming to do and there is no need to be extra cautious and halter him quickly. Horses understand us and respond better when we act in a normal confident way


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

You,yourself, should not do anything.Speak to the BO,BM your instructor or whoever in regards to it. I May sound uptight or mean but it is their responsibility to make sure that horse is respectful.If it's just you it is acting that way towards then at least one of them should be able to work it out between you and the horse.
Long and short it's a dangerous behavior for anyone who wants to enter the stall. All aside it's an action that would have me taking myself or my child to a New instructor if it was not fixed or at the very least one of them would be fetching that horse. 
I am firm about a horse turning it's hind end on me even if they are not trying to kick. Its not only disrespectful of the horse but with time can escalate to truly dangerous antics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would not ever recommend to someone new to horses to smack or peck or anything on a hrose's butt, who is putting it toward her, IN a stall.

If you don't know what you are doing, and dont know how to do this, and how close is safe, you can end up being kicked. take it from one who just experienced that, and it was all out of being careless.

there are lots of ways to make a hrose either move his butt over, thus bring his head around, becuase you make a noise or a movement that sort of scares him, so he moves away. you can also get the same result by doing something that INTERESTs him enough that he brings his head around to see what that it, and thus his hind moves away. experiment a bit before you consider whacking his butt.

however, if rattling the bars, scuffling your feet, clapping your hand on your thigh, kissing, waving your hand . . . things like that don't cause the horse to come around to see "whats' up?", then you can get firm. . .just be certain that you are not within kicking range.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, that should have been made more clear, T.L; making sure when you tap that horse on the butt, you use something to stay out of kicking range
There is also a big difference in a horse that is already standing with butt towards you, resting that way in his stall, an done that turns his butt towards you, in protest of being haltered, thus put to work
The former you can just ask to move his butt, but the latter, that turn his butt to you, is being defensive, and that should be fixed, by the trainer.
In the very least, tell the barn owner what this horse is doing, and have her show you how to fix it, while staying safe
The horse that is already just standing with butt to door, can have his attention obtained, in the manners suggested
The horse that deliberately turns his butt, trying to avoid being haltered, needs to be reprimanded


----------

